# Lite Allegri-Inzaghi



## pennyhill (20 Settembre 2012)

CLAMOROSA LITE ALLEGRI-INZAGHI AL CENTRO VISMARA
http://www.gazzetta.it/

INZAGHI-ALLEGRI, INCONTRO DI FUOCO
I due allenatori si incrociano: è lite

Bufera in casa Milan. L'ultimo episodio parla di una lite verbale tra Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi. Nel pomeriggio l'allenatore della prima squadra, in bilico, si è recato al centro sportivo Vismara per seguire gli allenamenti delle giovanili. lncontro inevitabile con il suo ex attaccante, che ora allena gli Allievi ed è in pole per sostituirlo. Dopo una stretta di mano ecco che sono volate parole grosse. Il Milan non commenta.

Nelle ultime ore si è fatta sempre più insistente che vorrebbe Superpippo Inzaghi, insieme a Mauro Tassotti, al posto di Massimiliano Allegri sulla panchina del Diavolo. Questo potrebbe essere il motivo della tensione tra i due, che non si sono mai amati. Tutto a confermare che l'aria in casa rossonera è veramente pesante.

http://www.sportmediaset.mediaset.i...89763/inzaghi-allegri-incontro-di-fuoco.shtml


----------



## almilan (20 Settembre 2012)

stanno partendo tutti di brocca...


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2012)

Quello che mi avevano raccontato si sta rivelando reale...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello che mi avevano raccontato si sta rivelando reale...


??


----------



## almilan (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello che mi avevano raccontato si sta rivelando reale...



adesso non puoi nascondere la mano dopo aver lanciato il sasso,devi dirci tutto 
o magari un mp


----------



## Ataraxia (20 Settembre 2012)

Ormai è il delirio


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

Hahahahaaaaaaaaaaa................Allegri sta accelerando il processo di espulsione!!


----------



## gabuz (20 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] te l'avevo detto che a pensar male qualche tassello tornava


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> @Admin te l'avevo detto che a pensar male qualche tassello tornava



è già!


----------



## Maverick (20 Settembre 2012)

Allegri l'ha chiamato "pezzo di m.."


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Settembre 2012)

Spiegate a tutti?


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2012)

poveri noi... Allegri ha perso la testa


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2012)

Dai non puo allenare cosi pero, o se ne va o esonero subito!!


----------



## robs91 (20 Settembre 2012)

Ma tornatene a Livorno su!


----------



## Maverick (20 Settembre 2012)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Spiegate a tutti?





> E' clamorosa l'indiscrezione rilanciata da Novastadio, programma calcistico di Telenova, tramite Twitter. Secondo quanto riportato da Novastadio, infatti, ieri Allegri avrebbe apostrofato in malo modo Filippo Inzaghi, nuovo allenatore degli Allievi del Milan e candidato a sostituire Inzaghi proprio alla guida della prima squadra: "Ieri, al campo di Vismara, davanti alla squadra Allievi, Allegri ha detto a Inzaghi: "pezzo di m...a".



Ecco.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Settembre 2012)

anche spintoni — Sembra addirittura che sia volato qualche spintone. Il tutto di fronte a molti presenti, fra cui giocatori e genitori dei ragazzi. Una scena che ha messo ovviamente in imbarazzo il Milan, al di là di chi sia stato a iniziare la lite. Allegri e Inzaghi sono due allenatori di un club da sempre molto attento all'immagine, che chiaramente ne esce molto male. Anche perché se Allegri è il tecnico della prima squadra, Inzaghi è uno dei giocatori rossoneri storici e, stando alle voci, anche un candidato alla panchina dei grandi. E' sempre più un Milan a nervi scoperti.

gazzetta


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2012)

Allegri è proprio fuori con la noce ormai


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Settembre 2012)

Alcune personalità presenti al Centro Sportivo Vismara hanno ridimensionato quanto accaduto tra Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi: tra i due, effettivamente, ci sarebbe stato un freddo saluto, ma la situazione non sarebbe degenerata e non sarebbero volate parole pesanti. La società, al momento non commenta.

18.40 Così scrive il giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Furio Fedele, sul sito del giornale: "Clamorosa lite oggi pomeriggio al centro sportivo Vismara tra Inzaghi e Allegri. Il tecnico rossonero si era recato a fare visita agli allenatori del settore giovanile milanista quando ha incrociato il suo ex attaccante. Sembra che Inzaghi abbia fatto finta di non vederlo e che tra i due siano volate parole grosse, con momenti di grande tensione. Inzaghi non ha mai perdonato il fatto che Allegri l'abbia considerato poco o nulla nella passata stagione"

- - - Aggiornato - - -

MILANO - Caos Milan. Totale, preoccupante, incredibile. La cronaca quotidiana rossonera è diventata addirittura sconvolgente, non solo dal punto di vista tecnico. Nel pomeriggio c’è stata una clamorosa lite fra Pippo Inzaghi e Massimiliano Allegri. Il tecnico rossonero si è presentato presso il Centro tecnico Visamara, dove si allenano le giovanili del Milan, per salutare gli allenatori e i giocatori milanisti. Ha incrociato Inzaghi, che da quest’anno segue gli Allievi Nazionali (2 vittorie in altrettante partite di campionato) e, in seguito a un gesto di insofferenza da parte del suo attaccante, ha avuto un reazione, ha chiesto spiegazioni. Inzaghi l’ha accusato di essere «poco serio», ormai fermamente convinto che Allegri gli abbia in qualche modo rovinato l’ultimo l’ultimo anno di carriera con la doppia esclusione dalla lista di Champions League. Allegri, sotto pressione in un momento assai delicato della gestione, gli ha risposto per le rime. Ne è nato un confronto aspro, duro, dove sono volate parole grosse. Tutto questo davanti ai ragazzi allenati da Inzaghi e ai genitori, increduli e sbigotitti. Anche se qualcuno di loro ha ripreso, con il cellulare, la scena dei due che litigavano senza mezzi termini. La situazione di Allegri, a questo pumto, diventa ancora più complicata e difficile. Oggi ha pranzato con Galliani a Milanello che poi, nel primo pomeriggio, ha parlato con i giocatori a inizio allenamento chiedendo di restare uniti e di tornare a vincere per il Milan e per il loro allenatore. Prima dell’allenamento si è presentata una delegazione della Curva Sud, l’alcova del tifo milanista, che ha garantito il massimo appoggio ad Allegri e ai suoi giocatori. A patto, però, che tutti diano l’anima e che la situazione migliori. Il derby di domenica 7 ottobre si avvicina. Il derby è sempre il derby, il Milan non è più il Milan...

Tutti i dettagli della clamorosa lite sul Corriere dello Sport-Stadio in edicola domani


----------



## The P (20 Settembre 2012)

Inzaghi è un signore in tutto e l'ha dimostrato in ogni sua intervista.

Mi spiace a causa di questo ********* sia protagonista di un episodio simile.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Settembre 2012)

Certo che Allegri ha proprio tempo da buttare per andare a rompere i ******** alle giovanili. Tanto è primo in classifica e valorizza i giovani...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2012)

Siamo allo sbando, queste cose una volta succedevano quotidianamente all'inter.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2012)

non sto dalla parte di nessuno


----------



## Nick (20 Settembre 2012)

"Dopo gli insulti di Allegri a Inzaghi, il Milan medita di chiudere subito col tecnico. Resta il nodo stipendio da risolvere".
Ravezzani su twitter


----------



## ErreKappa (20 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me sono voci fatte trapelare appositamente dal Milan stesso, per avere la scusa per poter cacciare Allegri...


----------



## Ale (20 Settembre 2012)

eheh godo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Settembre 2012)

Episodio che non farà altro che destabilizzare ancor di più l'ambiente.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2012)

Allegri sa di essere un allenatore già esonerato. Quindi si sta togliendo un pò di sassolini dalle scarpe.


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Settembre 2012)

Versioni che cambiano continuamente, Novastadio che prima scrive che è successo ieri, il Corriere dice Oggi... boh


----------



## saiyansaseru (20 Settembre 2012)

Chissà perchè nessuno dei senatori ama Allegri.Chissà.. Ok che la squadra è quello che è,ma oggi più che mai questa squadra è fatta secondo il gradimento di Acciugara la squadra dovrebbe essere più gestibile eppure i risultati non vanno pari passo con la stima nei confronti del tecnico. Per me al Milan serve uno con i contro********,uno che abbia un curriculum tale che quando gli parli lo fai dandogli del lei e con la testa bassa. Le parole estive di Gattuso ora trovano un perchè: l'anarchia mostrata in campo (o caos totale,come preferite) potrebbe essere solo un trailer di ciò che succede nello spogliatoio. Il talento è poco,la qualità è pari a zero,ma con l'organizzazione ed il lavoro si può perlomeno disputare una stagione dignitosa seppur priva di trofei,al Milan oggi serve ordine in campo e fuori.

Sulla lite sorvolo,comunque sia andata ha ragione Pippo e stop.


----------



## Petrecte (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allegri sa di essere un allenatore già esonerato. Quindi si sta togliendo un pò di sassolini dalle scarpe.



Se così fosse si dimostrerebbe molto poco professionale.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Settembre 2012)

19.12 - Con una nota a mezzo stampa, il Milan, Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi smentiscono quanto riportato da alcune fonti d'informazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allegri sa di essere un allenatore già esonerato. Quindi si sta togliendo un pò di sassolini dalle scarpe.



ma che sassolini deve togliersi contro Inzaghi (semmai è Pippo che dovrebbe toglierseli) su dai Max non ha più la testa e bon


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> 19.12 - Con una nota a mezzo stampa, il Milan, Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi smentiscono quanto riportato da alcune fonti d'informazione.



Se tutti hanno visto, cosa c'è da smentire?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se tutti hanno visto, cosa c'è da smentire?



Peccato che abbiano visto tutti cose diverse, dato che ogni giornale riporta una proprio versione
Per alcuni è successo ieri, per altri oggi
Per alcuni ci sono stati spintoni, per altri solo parole accese, e per altri ancora manco quelle
Per alcuni la lite è stata in pubblico, per altri in privato
Per alcuni ha iniziato Inzaghi, per altri Allegri


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Settembre 2012)

Ma cosa cavolo vuole da Inzaghi sto *****?
Ma quanto ci vuole a cacciarlo?


----------



## Dapone (20 Settembre 2012)

è anche da queste cose si vede che il Milan non è più il Milan


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2012)

Eh, ma non credo che la gente si inventi liti così a caso.


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Ma allegri deve solo tacere, uno che fa giocare antonini titolare non ha diritto di replica sulle critiche.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, ma non credo che la gente si inventi liti così a caso.



Anche quella tra Sheva ed Ancelotti venne fatta passare per una super mega lite, ricordi? Andiamoci piano con le sentenze, che le notizie sono ancora confuse e frammentarie


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, ma non credo che la gente si inventi liti così a caso.



Che abbiano inventato nn credo, ma che abbiano esagerato può essere, esistono quattro versioni:

-Positiva: i due scherzavano
-Media : I due hanno parlato seriamente in disparte
-Negativa: I due hanno discusso
-Catastrofica: i due hanno litigato con tanto di spintoni


----------



## raducioiu (20 Settembre 2012)

Non capisco, letta così la "notizia" sembra quasi che Allegri sia andato al Vismara apposta per insultare Inzaghi


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2012)

La Gazzetta ignora il comunicato del Milan e rilancia

Tutti i particolari domani in edicola con La Gazzetta dello Sport


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta ignora il comunicato del Milan e rilancia
> 
> Tutti i particolari domani in edicola con La Gazzetta dello Sport



Ovvio, devono vendere giornali... E la squadra ringrazia per l'ennesimo massacro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Settembre 2012)

Possono fare tutti i comunicati che vogliono, ormai non hanno più un briciolo di credibilità,quindi fanno bene i giornalai a fare ste cose.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta ignora il comunicato del Milan e rilancia
> 
> Tutti i particolari domani in edicola con La Gazzetta dello Sport



questo c'era già da prima del comunicato, subito dopo l'uscita della notizia


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Settembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Possono fare tutti i comunicati che vogliono, ormai non hanno più un briciolo di credibilità,quindi fanno bene i giornalai a fare ste cose.



Non esageriamo, il massacro gratuito non è MAI giustificato, soprattutto da parte dei giornali che lo fanno solo per vendere copie


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2012)

lo sapevo che sarebbe finita così...tutti che vedono cose diverse, chissà se la sapremo la verità


----------



## Gollume (20 Settembre 2012)

Ma è vero o è tutta una bufala?


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Settembre 2012)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Ma è vero o è tutta una bufala?



Vero a quanto pare.


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Settembre 2012)

Qualcosa di vero c'è di sicuro... a che livello, non so


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> "Dopo gli insulti di Allegri a Inzaghi, il Milan medita di chiudere subito col tecnico. Resta il nodo stipendio da risolvere".
> Ravezzani su twitter



Addirittura?


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Settembre 2012)

Tanto la verità in un modo o nell'altro si saprà.


----------



## Petrecte (20 Settembre 2012)

Pellegatti ha confermato la lite a studio sport


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello che mi avevano raccontato si sta rivelando reale...



Dicci Mario dicci!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Settembre 2012)

Allegri, sparati!


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (20 Settembre 2012)

O si parla oppure non si parla. Mario se hai qualcosa da dire, dilla. Anche solo come "sentito dire"...


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Anche quella tra Sheva ed Ancelotti venne fatta passare per una super mega lite, ricordi? Andiamoci piano con le sentenze, che le notizie sono ancora confuse e frammentarie



beh però era diverso, si disse all'interno dello spogliatoio, qui ci sarebbero parecchie persone extrasquadra che possono smentire o confermare


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2012)

Non ho più parole. Inutile dire che sono, anzi, dobbiamo essere tutti dalla parte di Pippo.
Quello che è successo poi è tutto a favore di Inzaghi


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

c' è poco da fare......i due non si sopportavano ed è finita così.........

è dai tempi di cosmin contra che non finiva a *****tti (anche se verbali in questo caso)

hahahahaaaaaaaaaa!!

ragazzi se pensavo di annoiarmi quest' anno non penso che accadrà!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2012)

a questo punto l'allenatore ha perso la testa e quindi è evidente che ha perso anche credibilità all'interno dello spogliatoio..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

Ma quando lo cacciano a 'sto qui ? Ormai è proprio fuori di capoccia, ci siamo pure permessi qualche volta di chiamarlo signore a questo qui ?  
Dai dai che l'esonero è imminente


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2012)

Comunque ognuno dà versioni diverse.
Nei media italiani anche uno scambio di battute o di vedute può diventare un litigio.

Situazione da valutare. Non gli darei troppo peso.


----------



## Isao (20 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> "Dopo gli insulti di Allegri a Inzaghi, il Milan medita di chiudere subito col tecnico. Resta il nodo stipendio da risolvere".
> Ravezzani su twitter



Non mi stupirei che fosse l'ennesimo colpo di teatro di Fester-Ilvio con lo scopo, questa volta, di far fuori Allegri.


----------



## chicagousait (20 Settembre 2012)

Che cosa ridicola


----------



## raducioiu (20 Settembre 2012)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Non capisco, letta così la "notizia" sembra quasi che Allegri sia andato al Vismara apposta per insultare Inzaghi


Cercavo news e ho trovato questa versione che farebbe sembrare davvero sia andata così:

 Il Conte attacca Superpippo. Massimiliano Allegri ha perso le staffe, definitivamente. Il tecnico del Milan ieri pomeriggio si è recato al centro sportivo Vismara, casa del settore giovanile rossonero, per togliersi qualche sassolino dalle scarpe. La 'vittima', manco a dirlo, il suo arcinemico Filippo Inzaghi, reo, secondo 'Acciuga', di voler diventare l'allenatore del Milan.* "Mi vuoi fare le scarpe" le parole pronunciate da Allegri* di fronte agli Allievi Nazionali attoniti per la visita del mister della Prima Squadra e ancora di più per la situazione di gelo creata.
Massimiliano Allegri si sente accerchiato dai nemici e ha capito che la sua avventura alla guida del Milan è al capolinea. Questa potrebbe essere la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.
(fonte: QN)

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Secondo la Gazzetta:

se Galliani prova a smorzare i toni: "Ho parlato sia con Allegri sia con Inzaghi, ed entrambi mi hanno minimizzato l'accaduto. Per me, quindi, l'episodio è come se non fosse mai accaduto".

Hanno minimizzato... quindi qualcosa è comunque successo.


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2012)

Ognuno da comunque una versione diversa. Bah, questo ha perso la capoccia completamente


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2012)

Comunque è ridicolo tenere ancora Allegri, dovrebbero esonerarlo subito tanto ormai si è capito che non ci sta più con la testa.


----------



## drama 84 (20 Settembre 2012)

siamo nel caos totale


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2012)

Io non voglio giustificare Allegri. Ma se capisci che tutti ti stanno facendo terra bruciata intorno, un pò ti girano...


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io non voglio giustificare Allegri. Ma se capisci che tutti ti stanno facendo terra bruciata intorno, un pò ti girano...



Schiera antonini titolare.


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

dai su ragazzi era ovvio che preferiscono Pippo alla guida della squadra.....se è il prezzo che dobbiamo pagare per ritornare almeno competitivi a me va bene.....a patto che vendano la società!!


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io non voglio giustificare Allegri. Ma se capisci che tutti ti stanno facendo terra bruciata intorno, un pò ti girano...



Questo sicuro, però questo episodio fa fuori da tutti questi contesti.
Cioè se le cose dette son vere, questa situazione se la è cercata lui.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io non voglio giustificare Allegri. Ma se capisci che tutti ti stanno facendo terra bruciata intorno, un pò ti girano...



come se lui non avesse colpe.
non scherziamo, dai.


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io non voglio giustificare Allegri. Ma se capisci che tutti ti stanno facendo terra bruciata intorno, un pò ti girano...



Quoto al mille per mille.. fino a qualche giorno fa' pensavo che se i risultati alla lunga non fossero arrivati, sarebbe arrivato un giusto esonero per Acciuga (di sicuro un allenatore nella media, niente di più e niente di meno), ma questo episodio come tante altre dichiarazioni di ex-giocatori mi fanno venire il sospetto che questo sia un modo subdolo dei piani alti per addossare ancora di più tutte le colpe su Allegri e quando dico piani alti intendo sopra zio Fester. 
Allegri non avrebbe mai potuto tagliare le teste che ha tagliato senza avere il placet di chi comanda e noi tutti l'anno scorso abbiamo applaudito a certe panchine, talvolta anche per Pippo, quindi per quanto doloroso sia io sto con Acciuga.
Abbiamo una squadretta non per suo volere e tutte le uscite di questi mesi non hanno fatto che peggiorare la situazione. 
Ci siamo fatti male da soli come la peggior inder dall'episodio tevez in poi e di questo Acciuga non può essere considerato l'unico e l'ultimo colpevole.


----------



## Harvey (20 Settembre 2012)

saiyansaseru ha scritto:


> Sulla lite sorvolo,comunque sia andata ha ragione Pippo e stop.



Come si fa a dire una cosa del genere? Perché gli ha fatto notare che era un ex calciatore? Mah... Posso capire l'astio per come fa giocare la squadra e per tutto il resto, ma la ragione a prescindere su un litigio del quale non si sa niente mi sembra una cosa insensata a dir poco...


----------



## Francy (20 Settembre 2012)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Quoto al mille per mille.. fino a qualche giorni fa' pensavo che se i risultati non fossero arrivati, sarebbe arrivato un giusto esonero per Acciuga (di sicuro un allenatore nella media, niente di più e niente di meno), ma questo episodio come tante altre dichiarazioni di ex-giocatori mi fanno venire il sospetto che questo sia un modo subdolo dei piani alti per addossare ancora di più tutte le colpe su Allegri e quando dico piani alti intendo sopra zio Fester.
> Allegri non avrebbe mai potuto tagliare le teste che ha tagliato senza avere il placet di chi comanda e noi tutti l'anno scorso abbiamo applaudito a certe panchine eccezion fatta per Pippo sia chiaro, quindi per quanto doloroso sia io sto con Acciuga.
> Abbiamo una squadretta non per suo volere e tutte le uscite di questi mesi non hanno fatto che peggiorare la situazione.
> Ci siamo fatti male da soli come la peggior inder dall'episodio tevez in poi e di questo Acciuga non può essere considerato l'unico e l'ultimo colpevole.



Nella lite non entro, come non entro in nessun altro fatto. I giornali scrivono a caso e godono a creare situazioni dal nulla. E poi, anche se avessero litigato, non sapremo mai la verità.

Non capisco perchè, però, sembra quasi che Inzaghi avrebbe dovuto giocare l'anno passato. Un 39enne reduce da un crociato rotto secondo voi deve giocare stabilmente in una squadra in piena lotta scudetto?


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=31]Francy[/MENTION]: Inzaghi non ha mai chiesto di essere titolare, anzi. Lo ha mandato in tribuna 30 partite su 38. 

Poi ripeto, non per difendere all'infinito Pippo, se è vero quel che è successo, acciuga ha sbagliato in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## Ale (20 Settembre 2012)

che vergogna. Hanno smentito e poco fa Galliani ha ammesso che questa lite c'e' stata


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

il presidente può permettersi di mandare via Allegri quando vuole.....non facciamo GOMBLOTTI assurdi!!

qua i nervi sono saltati!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

La situazione è insostenibile dai, non si può andare avanti neanche per altre due partite, spero che l'esonero arrivi il prima possibile.
"Speriamo bene" nel dopo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io non voglio giustificare Allegri. Ma se capisci che tutti ti stanno facendo terra bruciata intorno, un pò ti girano...



Questo ok, però bisogna ammettere che non è stato in grado di gestire lo spogliatoio.


----------



## Harvey (20 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questo ok, però bisogna ammettere che non è stato in grado di gestire lo spogliatoio.



Condivisibile. Certo non pensava di dover gestire anche gli ex calciatori che non accettano la progressione temporale.


----------



## andre (20 Settembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> dai su ragazzi era ovvio che preferiscono Pippo alla guida della squadra.....se è il prezzo che dobbiamo pagare per ritornare almeno competitivi a me va bene.....a patto che vendano la società!!



competitivi con inzaghi in panchina?
sono i giocatori che non sono capaci, inzaghi lo bruci e basta a metterlo ora sulla panchina del milan. non facciamo lo stesso errore che abbiam fatto con leonardo.


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Nella lite non entro, come non entro in nessun altro fatto. I giornali scrivono a caso e godono a creare situazioni dal nulla. E poi, anche se avessero litigato, non sapremo mai la verità.
> 
> Non capisco perchè, però, sembra quasi che Inzaghi avrebbe dovuto giocare l'anno passato. Un 39enne reduce da un crociato rotto secondo voi deve giocare stabilmente in una squadra in piena lotta scudetto?



Sono d'accordo con te, infatti ho corretto la formula usata nel mio post precedente. Per quanto mi riguarda Pippo l'anno scorso quando disponibile avrebbe potuto giocare qualche spezzone di partita in più, magari nei match non clou. L'anno scorso più di una volta si è allenato per entrare 5 minuti e neanche quelli gli ha fatto fare a causa di altri cambi. Da qui capisco l'astio di Inzaghi, ma si sa anche che sono cose che capitano a fine carriera, quindi nulla di nuovo sotto il sole.
Però da questa disputa personale a battibecchi mezzo stampa ce ne corre. 
Che al milan emerga un teatrino tale è inaudito. 
Battibecchi che poi ci si ritorcono contro e basta.


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> competitivi con inzaghi in panchina?
> sono i giocatori che non sono capaci, inzaghi lo bruci e basta a metterlo ora sulla panchina del milan. non facciamo lo stesso errore che abbiam fatto con leonardo.


 hai pienamente ragione, se mi seguivi anche nel vecchio forum sapresti come la penso su tantissime cose.....
era solo un modo per dire che DOBBIAMO avere uno staff tecnico Inzaghi e Tassotti in grado di lavorare.....tutto qui!!

io avrei scelto Tassotti già per il dopo Ancelotti!!


----------



## Alexandre Pato (20 Settembre 2012)

tranquilli ragazzi appena quello incapace di Allegri va via torniamo a vincere.

è stato allenatore più malo che ha mai alenato me.

tra poco va via me lo hanno assicurato.


ora vi saluto ciao.

Alexandre


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (20 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo non lo caccino ora!!
Io spero che la situazione degeneri ancora di più ed Allegri, in un momento di lucida follia, faccia una vera strage a colpi di mazza ferrata.
Poi si suicidi.


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> competitivi con inzaghi in panchina?
> sono i giocatori che non sono capaci, inzaghi lo bruci e basta a metterlo ora sulla panchina del milan. non facciamo lo stesso errore che abbiam fatto con leonardo.



Inzaghi ci metterebbe fame e passione, che per i primi tempi compensano e non poco.

Ora come ora serve uno scossone, se no è un casino.


----------



## Albijol (20 Settembre 2012)

Ma c'è qualcuno con cui Allegri non ha litigato al Milan? Pronta la patch: Il club con l'allenatore più antipatico al mondo


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2012)

Alexandre Pato ha scritto:


> tranquilli ragazzi appena quello incapace di Allegri va via torniamo a vincere.
> 
> è stato allenatore più malo che ha mai alenato me.
> 
> ...



Tu sei da ORA il mio dio


----------



## Aphex (20 Settembre 2012)

Hanno perso tutti la capoccia dai 

Inzaghi allenatore poi, dio ce ne scampi.
A sto punto chiamino me, ho un discreto numero di trofei a FM


----------



## Cm Punk (20 Settembre 2012)

Stile Milan, una volta c'era.


----------



## The P (20 Settembre 2012)

Allegri è un uomo che se cade a terra trova 100€.

L'anno scorso il suo scempio è passato inosservato a causa degli infortuni (che ha causato lui in primis, ma la colpa è dei preparatori)

Quest'anno forse va via per la lite con Pippo Inzaghi che vuole fargli le scarpe e che improvvisamente da esempio sportivo diventa una vipera.

Allegri deve andar via non per la lite di Inzaghi, non perchè ha insultato e spintonato un poliziotto che gli ha fatto la multa, non perchè ha lasciato la promessa sposa sull'altare, non perchè è gli piace la **** più del calcio, ma SOLO PERCHE' NON E' ***** SUO ALLENARE UN TOP CLUB. 

Non è la sua categoria.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, cortesemente, evitate di quotare i post dei fake


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Settembre 2012)

eppure fra un paio d'anni lo ringrazieremo, ci ha levato via tutti i vari ronaldinho seedorf etc, che al milan da dare non avevano più nulla e aspettavamo proprio uno che li cacciasse


----------



## Francy (20 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=450]Pazzo90[/MENTION]:Hai 39 anni, sei la sesta punta (davanti a te ci sono Ibrahimovic, Robinho, Pato, Cassano ed El Shaarawy), vieni da un crociato rotto, è chiaro che non giochi quasi mai e che vai in tribuna quasi sempre. Uno come Inzaghi si arrabbia, ma in questo caso sto con Allegri
[MENTION=129]DennyJersey[/MENTION]: In questo caso sono d'accordo. Come ho scritto prima è chiaro che uno come Inzaghi si arrabbi e ce l'abbia con Allegri per questo, ma nell'accantonamento dei senatori ormai più vicini ai 40 che ai 30 (intendo tutti i Senatori tranne Nesta che, per il poco dispendio nel ruolo di centrale una partita a settimana la poteva anche fare) do ragione ad Allegri.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Settembre 2012)

secondo me allegri ha paura che gli freghi la panca


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Settembre 2012)

Madò,Allegri completamente impazzito 
E Fester che smentisce e poi "minimizza"


----------



## andre (20 Settembre 2012)

allegri, privato dei suoi giocatori più forti, sta passando come l'origine di ogni male del milan.
alla fine berlusconi e il suo socio ottengono sempre quello che vogliono


----------



## Nick (20 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> allegri, privato dei suoi giocatori più forti, sta passando come l'origine di ogni male del milan.
> alla fine berlusconi e il suo socio ottengono sempre quello che vogliono



Dai, contro l'Anderlecht e contro l'Atalanta ha fatto giocare in modo pietoso e con una formazione pietosa, suvvia....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> allegri, privato dei suoi giocatori più forti, sta passando come l'origine di ogni male del milan.
> alla fine berlusconi e il suo socio ottengono sempre quello che vogliono


No, penso che nessuno creda che sia il male del Milan, è solo *uno* dei tanti ed è giusto estirparlo, se possibile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> allegri, privato dei suoi giocatori più forti, sta passando come l'origine di ogni male del milan.
> alla fine berlusconi e il suo socio ottengono sempre quello che vogliono



Beh con questa rosa perdere in casa con Samp e Atalanta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2012)

che schifo che è diventato il nostro milan


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> allegri, privato dei suoi giocatori più forti, sta passando come l'origine di ogni male del milan.
> alla fine berlusconi e il suo socio ottengono sempre quello che vogliono



Facile dire così, ora devi metterci la tua mano dentro perché non c'è più Ibra e perdi 2 partite di fila in casa contro squadre scarse?
Allora Allegri non sa cosa fare sotto pressione, dopo 3 partite ha distrutto la squadra o meglio non ci ha capito un tubo né prima né durante né dopo le partite, ma i cambi? cioè dai o si sta facendo il sangue amaro e vuol farsi esonerare per farsi pagare i 5 mlrd che prende o veramente non ci arriva/non è all'altezza.. siamo arrivati ad un punto tale che per il bene di tutti è meglio che vada tanto Tassotti servirà solo come traghettatore e questa squadra ha perso la via da un pezzo.


----------



## cris (20 Settembre 2012)

stiamo alla frutta, il milan di berlusca sta finendo


----------



## andre (20 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh con questa rosa perdere in casa con Samp e Atalanta.



gli han rivoltato la rosa dai. dei titolari dell'anno scorso ce ne sono 4, 4 comprimari per la precisione. ma dove vogliamo andare?
non ha un vero regista, gli han preso solo fabbri a parametro 0.


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> gli han rivoltato la rosa dai. dei titolari dell'anno scorso ce ne sono 4, 4 comprimari per la precisione. ma dove vogliamo andare?
> non ha un vero regista, gli han preso solo *fabbri a parametro 0*.



Quelli che piacciono a lui, purtroppo.


----------



## andre (20 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Facile dire così, ora devi metterci la tua mano dentro perché non c'è più Ibra e perdi 2 partite di fila in casa contro squadre scarse?
> Allora Allegri non sa cosa fare sotto pressione, dopo 3 partite ha distrutto la squadra o meglio non ci ha capito un tubo né prima né durante né dopo le partite, ma i cambi? cioè dai o si sta facendo il sangue amaro e vuol farsi esonerare per farsi pagare i 5 mlrd che prende o veramente non ci arriva/non è all'altezza.. siamo arrivati ad un punto tale che per il bene di tutti è meglio che vada tanto Tassotti servirà solo come traghettatore e questa squadra ha perso la via da un pezzo.



i trascinatori della squadra li han venduti o se ne sono andati. lo spogliatoio dell'anno scorso era l'opposto di questo, sia come potenziale tecnico che caratteriale.


----------



## Milangirl (20 Settembre 2012)

sempre peggio....


----------



## andre (20 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Quelli che piacciono a lui, purtroppo.



lo voleva sicuramente traorè, ne sono più che certo


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> gli han rivoltato la rosa dai. dei titolari dell'anno scorso ce ne sono 4, 4 comprimari per la precisione. ma dove vogliamo andare?
> non ha un vero regista, gli han preso solo fabbri a parametro 0.


Quindi tu vuoi dirmi che con una estate intera a disposizione e una rosa ok indebolita ma comunque superiore a molte squadre di basso livello in Italia, Allegri ha la scusante della rosa smontata ecc.? Si è una scusante se non riesci a vincere lo scudetto, se non riesci ad arrivare terzo ma non puo' essere una scusante se perdi in casa contro la Sampdoria che lo scorso anno arrivò tipo quarta o quinta in B e l'Atalanta che è si una buona squadra ma non al nostro livello.


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> i trascinatori della squadra li han venduti o se ne sono andati. lo spogliatoio dell'anno scorso era l'opposto di questo, sia come potenziale tecnico che caratteriale.



E tutti non hanno avuto parole al miele per Allegri, l'unico che è rimasto è stato viso d'angelo Ambrosini.
Non c'è più lo spogliatoio compatto di anni fa e non credo nemmeno Allegri abbia fiducia totale, spogliatoio spaccato, pressione sull'allenatore (non sulla squadra), un tempo era molto diverso si usciva dalle difficoltà insieme ora si va a casaccio e si punta il dito su Allegri che io personalmente non salvo perché perdere 2 partite in casa in quel modo è da dilettanti proprio, soprattutto quando sai che quelle le devi vincere o sei fuori.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Settembre 2012)

Milan, Galliani: "Lite Allegri-Inzaghi? Questione risolta"​
MILAN ALLEGRI INZAGHI GALLIANI - Alla Gazzetta dello Sport l'amministratore delegato del Milan ha provato ad abbassare i toni circa il litigio scoppiato oggi pomeriggio tra Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi: "Ho parlato sia con Allegri che con Inzaghi, entrambi hanno minimizzato l'accaduto, quindi per me questo episodio è come se non fosse mai accaduto", ha dichiarato Adriano Galliani.

fonte:http://www.calcionews24.com/milan-galliani-lite-allegri-inzaghi-questione-risolta-267209.html


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> allegri, privato dei suoi giocatori più forti, sta passando come l'origine di ogni male del milan.
> alla fine berlusconi e il suo socio ottengono sempre quello che vogliono



Nessuno critica i risultati ma il modo in cui gioca il Milan.

Ce lo vedo io un allenatore del Catania o del Chievo lamentarsi perchè non ha un Ibra o un Thiago.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;26875 ha scritto:


> Milan, Galliani: "Lite Allegri-Inzaghi? Questione risolta"​
> MILAN ALLEGRI INZAGHI GALLIANI - Alla Gazzetta dello Sport l'amministratore delegato del Milan ha provato ad abbassare i toni circa il litigio scoppiato oggi pomeriggio tra Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi: "Ho parlato sia con Allegri che con Inzaghi, entrambi hanno minimizzato l'accaduto, quindi per me questo episodio è come se non fosse mai accaduto", ha dichiarato Adriano Galliani.
> 
> fonte:http://www.calcionews24.com/milan-galliani-lite-allegri-inzaghi-questione-risolta-267209.html



minimizzato... quindi qualcosa è accaduto...


----------



## Milangirl (20 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;26875 ha scritto:


> Milan, Galliani: "Lite Allegri-Inzaghi? Questione risolta"​
> MILAN ALLEGRI INZAGHI GALLIANI - Alla Gazzetta dello Sport l'amministratore delegato del Milan ha provato ad abbassare i toni circa il litigio scoppiato oggi pomeriggio tra Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi: "Ho parlato sia con Allegri che con Inzaghi, entrambi hanno minimizzato l'accaduto, quindi per me questo episodio è come se non fosse mai accaduto", ha dichiarato Adriano Galliani.
> 
> fonte:http://www.calcionews24.com/milan-galliani-lite-allegri-inzaghi-questione-risolta-267209.html


Galliani minimizza sempre...ma intanto stiamo andando alla deriva...
anche se i due si sono chiariti, rimane il fatto che questa lite non è un buon segnale...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> stiamo alla frutta, il milan di berlusca sta finendo


Morto dopo le cessioni di Thiago e Ibra.


----------



## samburke (20 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Dai, contro l'Anderlecht e contro l'Atalanta ha fatto giocare in modo pietoso e con una formazione pietosa, suvvia....



Ma smettiamola con questa storia del bel gioco. Si gioca bene solo se si hanno i giocatori. Zeman ha sempre giocato bene quando aveva le squadre, quando non l'aveva lo esoneravano... 
Io capisco che Inzaghi sia Inzaghi però se è vero che non l'ha salutato è pure un maleducato. Se una persona ti passa affianco, lo saluti e lui fa finta di non vederti è un maleducato punto. Per giunta stiamo parlando di una persona che non si rende conto del passare degli anni, voleva continuare a giocare anche quest'anno (non dimentichiamolo) e lo scorso anno si è "indignato" perché l'allenatore non l'ha messo nella lista champions... Non mi è chiara una cosa ma l'AC Milan dovrebbe essere una squadra di calcio o un'associazione per mutuo soccorso per pensionati...?
Allegri fa bene (a parte se ha dato le botte) a levarsi i sassolini dalle scarpe. Cioè ti prendi gli insulti per allenare una squadra più scarsa dell'Atalanta, rendetevi conto che siamo più scarsi non abbiamo un giocatore tecnico a centrocampo l'Atalanta si..., e c'è pure un esaltato che ha vinto due partite con gli allievi che ti vuol fare le scarpe?


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

mettiamo la Satta in panchina!!


----------



## Francy (20 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Nessuno critica i risultati ma il modo in cui gioca il Milan.
> 
> Ce lo vedo io un allenatore del Catania o del Chievo lamentarsi perchè non ha un Ibra o un Thiago.



Allora non vogliamo capire. Anche io penso che, soprattutto ultimamente, Allegri stia tirando i remi in barca, ma se togli alla squadra il leader difensivo e quello offensivo più tutti i leader dello spogliatoio una situazione come questa è quasi inevitabile. Ve la ricordate la Samp senza Cassano e Pazzini? Eppure la rosa non era da retrocessione...


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Settembre 2012)

l'unica cosa di cui ha merito allegri è che finalmente ci ha liberato di certe zavorre:seedorf,gattuso,zambrotta,inzaghi etc...i senatori non sono andati mai d'accordo con lui perchè non hanno mai accettato di essere finiti...l'unico e bisogna rendergli merito è stato nesta


----------



## andre (20 Settembre 2012)

samburke ha scritto:


> Ma smettiamola con questa storia del bel gioco. Si gioca bene solo se si hanno i giocatori. Zeman ha sempre giocato bene quando aveva le squadre, quando non l'aveva lo esoneravano...
> Io capisco che Inzaghi sia Inzaghi però se è vero che non l'ha salutato è pure un maleducato. Se una persona ti passa affianco, lo saluti e lui fa finta di non vederti è un maleducato punto. Per giunta stiamo parlando di una persona che non si rende conto del passare degli anni, voleva continuare a giocare anche quest'anno (non dimentichiamolo) e lo scorso anno si è "indignato" perché l'allenatore non l'ha messo nella lista champions... Non mi è chiara una cosa ma l'AC Milan dovrebbe essere una squadra di calcio o un'associazione per mutuo soccorso per pensionati...?
> Allegri fa bene (a parte se ha dato le botte) a levarsi i sassolini dalle scarpe. Cioè ti prendi gli insulti per allenare una squadra più scarsa dell'Atalanta, rendetevi conto che siamo più scarsi non abbiamo un giocatore tecnico a centrocampo l'Atalanta si..., e c'è pure un esaltato che ha vinto due partite con gli allievi che ti vuol fare le scarpe?



hai completamente ragione. a questo bisogna aggiungere anche che pazzini non aiuta di certo il gioco dato che è uno scarparo e si limita a rimanere in area o altissimo, de jong gliel'han preso l'ultimo giorno, così come bojan, e montolivo, che doveva essere il cardine del centrocampo, è infortunato.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Settembre 2012)

Inzaghi non può allenare il Milan, non adesso. Magari l'anno prossimo, dopo aver completato questo processo di crescita con gli Allievi. Si brucerebbe e basta oggi.


----------



## iceman. (20 Settembre 2012)

Dai...ma che ci vuole a far uscire un comunicato dove si dichiara che sto mediocre non e' piu' l'allenatore del Milan?


----------



## Ale (20 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai...ma che ci vuole a far uscire un comunicato dove si dichiara che sto mediocre non e' piu' l'allenatore del Milan?



se perdiamo a udine...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Settembre 2012)

Povera stella,troppo difficile battere l'Atalanta senza Ibra e T.Silva.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (20 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa di cui ha merito allegri è che finalmente ci ha liberato di certe zavorre:seedorf,gattuso,zambrotta,inzaghi etc...i senatori non sono andati mai d'accordo con lui perchè non hanno mai accettato di essere finiti...l'unico e bisogna rendergli merito è stato nesta



Vista la situazione attuale nemmeno questo è un merito.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Settembre 2012)

Quasi 0 - 2 

Edit

Ho sbagliato topic


----------



## smallball (20 Settembre 2012)

siamo veramente alle comiche...sono schifato


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (20 Settembre 2012)

Ci fosse stato Ibra ci saremmo tolti dalle palle quell'essere inutile che ci scalda la panchina...


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2012)

dicono che sia successo davanti agli spettatori, possibile che nessuno abbia filmato? così sapremmo davvero che è successo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2012)

siamo una polveriera, ormai ogni giorno ne succede una. 

magari anche prima era così, ma sui giornali non usciva niente. 
anche da queste piccole cose si vede come hanno ridotto il milan. 

ormai siamo una baracca completamente abbandonata a sè stessa. 

cacciate allegri, almeno magari si normalizza e calma un pò la situazione. 
lui continua a predicarsi tranquillo ma credo abbia i nervi a fior di pelle.


----------



## Harvey (20 Settembre 2012)

Per quanto possa essere attendibile ho sentito questo...

Meno male che si dovevano incontrare per rasserenare l'ambiente


----------



## Gollume (20 Settembre 2012)

Povero Diavolo, come ti hanno ridotto.


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Per quanto possa essere attendibile ho sentito questo...
> 
> Meno male che si dovevano incontrare per rasserenare l'ambiente



Qualcosa è successo, anche se non fosse nulla di che qualcosa sarà successo e già questo basterebbe per destabilizzare l'ambiente e cacciare un allenatore che sta andando fuori di senno da un pezzo.


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2012)

Cioè poi Milanchannel smentisce e Galliani conferma. Han tutti le idee un pò confuse.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2012)

ormai ognuno dice la sua versione dei fatti, è un casino. 

prima almeno si remava tutti nella stessa direzione. 

dai, non si può andare avanti così. 
hanno fatto un macello, allegri è l'unico in questo momento che può pagare, anche se ovviamente non è l'unico responsabile di questo sfascio, ma per forza di cose è il più "sacrificabile".


----------



## Frikez (20 Settembre 2012)

Ecco cosa succede a mandare via tutti i senatori nella stessa sessione di mercato..stiamo diventando come lo spogliatoio dell'Inter


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Settembre 2012)

Dopo la cronaca dei fatti, arrivano anche le prime testimonianze sulle parole che Allegri ed Inzaghi si sarebbero rivolti a vicenda ieri pomeriggio al “Vismara”. Secondo quanto raccontato da milanday.it, infatti, Allegri avrebbe rivolto scherzosamente ad Inzaghi questa battuta: “Ma è vero che mi vuoi fregare il posto?“. Inzaghi, imbarazzato e sorridente, ha risposto: “Io ci provo, almeno mi rifaccio di tutte quelle panchine fatte“. Allegri, ridendo, ha così replicato: “Devi mangiare ancora tanto pane ed erba di campo…”. Insomma, vengono parzialmente smorzati i toni sulla vicenda, che rimane però spinosa e sorprendente. Un diverbio acceso ma senza nessun accento “di fuoco”.

19.30 Con una nota a mezzo stampa, il Milan, Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi smentiscono quanto riportato da alcune fonti d’informazione.


19.26 Una testimone, presente ieri al “Vismara”, ha scritto a SpazioMilan queste righe: “Ieri mi trovavo al Vismara per vedere Pippo. Ero proprio seduta davanti al campetto dell’allenamento. Confermo la presenza di Allegri, il quale però si è fermato non più di una manciata di minuti. Smentisco tensione e parole grosse: non è proprio successo nulla. Inoltre Allegri si è poi recato dai portieri. Eravamo ben sei persone (miei amici) e nessuno ha notato o sentito nulla“. 

cm.com


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Settembre 2012)

ma perche' dobbiamo aspettare domenica....per perdere altri 3 punti ????

via subito allergia ( e mi raccomando portati via anche il tuo pupillo emanuela )

dentro pippo allenatore e Maldini accanto alla squadra con qualsiasi ruolo

per uscire da questa situazione ci vogliono gli attributi...CUBICI


----------



## Brain84 (20 Settembre 2012)

Non me ne frega niente se ha ragione Inzaghi o Allegri, devono darsi tutti una regolata. Sono PAGATI per fare il loro mestiere, se devono star li a menarsi o a dirsi cavolate, lo facciano a casa loro


----------



## Re Ricardo (20 Settembre 2012)

Ma se perfino galliani ammette qualcosa è chiaro sia successo del brutto...


----------



## Albijol (20 Settembre 2012)

Dai Acciughina vattene su, vai a far giocare di menta le tue squadre da un'altra parte.


----------



## Butcher (20 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Dopo la cronaca dei fatti, arrivano anche le prime testimonianze sulle parole che Allegri ed Inzaghi si sarebbero rivolti a vicenda ieri pomeriggio al “Vismara”. Secondo quanto raccontato da milanday.it, infatti, Allegri avrebbe rivolto scherzosamente ad Inzaghi questa battuta: “Ma è vero che mi vuoi fregare il posto?“. Inzaghi, imbarazzato e sorridente, ha risposto: “Io ci provo, almeno mi rifaccio di tutte quelle panchine fatte“. Allegri, ridendo, ha così replicato: “Devi mangiare ancora tanto pane ed erba di campo…”. Insomma, vengono parzialmente smorzati i toni sulla vicenda, che rimane però spinosa e sorprendente. Un diverbio acceso ma senza nessun accento “di fuoco”.
> 
> 19.30 Con una nota a mezzo stampa, il Milan, Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi smentiscono quanto riportato da alcune fonti d’informazione.
> 
> ...



Mi sa che basta questo!
Non credo proprio che Allegri abbia perso la testa tutto d'un tratto!


----------



## Frikez (20 Settembre 2012)

Non vi fidate di Furio?


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non vi fidate di Furio?



Noi siamo come MAGDA!


----------



## tamba84 (21 Settembre 2012)

i rapporti tra allegri e inzaghi non son mai stati idilliaci,siamo a nervi stra tesi.

se domenica non si fà risultato a udine allegri rischia seriamente di saltare,e forse potrebbe non bastare,

mi domando e ora cosa succederà? c'è un clima pessimo!


----------



## Petrecte (21 Settembre 2012)

L'antennaro non può farla franca anche stavolta.....dovrà pure pagare prima o poi.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Settembre 2012)

Un tempo queste notizie su di voi non sarebbero MAI uscite

Cmq ora vi rendete conto che cosa è il giornalismo italiano: o le vittorie o un cagnaccio (Adriano Galliani) possono tenerli a bada


----------



## esjie (21 Settembre 2012)

Se è vero quel che scrivono Inzaghi non è che si sia proprio comportato benissimo eh, capisco il dente avvelenato però ormai hai comunque cambiato lavoro.

Comunque secondo me c'è stato un malinteso, "pezzo di m..." per i toscani è come dire ti voglio bene


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> se perdiamo a udine...



Ma è necessaria sta sconfitta preannunciata???Prima non possiamo mandarlo???


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Settembre 2012)

Se la ricostruzione della Gazza è corretta..

_Allegri: "Non devi parlare in giro troppo di me".
Inzaghi: "Stai zitto che se ho smesso di giocare è per colpa tua".
E poi, come già ricostruito, Filippo Galli a doverli dividere._

..allora possiamo tranquillamente etichettare tutta la storia come "bufala" di fine estate. 
Cose del genere in altre squadre, o da noi in altri momenti, saranno successe tutti i giorni senza mai uscire sui media.
È preoccupante che ormai ogni sospiro un pò più forte del normale ora esca sui giornali. 
Come mai secondo voi? Io ci vedo una lotta interna alla società sul nome di Allegri. Robe da cuginastri insomma.


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2012)

Siamo peggio della vecchia Inter, allo sbando completo.


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2012)

voglio dire tante cose su allegri e sulla societa.

tutti a dire che ad allegri piaciono i falegnami... perche secondo voi se ha la scelta di prendere iniesta o traore prende il secondo ?
incredibile...

secondo me e stato galliani a fare fuori pirlo non accetando il rinovo (e devo dire che in quel momento ero anch'io daccordo) invece si dice che e allegri che vuole mettere solo giocatori scarsi in mezzo.

allegri ha fatto fuori qualche giocatore bravo tecnicamente ma INUTILE alla squadra : ronaldinho, seedorf.

non mi piace molto perche penso che sta sbagliando certe cose ma il 90% delle accuse che ho letto sono ridicole.
la societa e riuscita a trovare quello che doveva pagare... e su milanworld e una cosa che si dice dal mese di giugno che allegri sara esonerato, che il milan fara una stagione disastrosa e la colpa sara solo sua quando la colpa e quasi esclusivamente della societa.

galliani che parla male di allegri dopo l'amichevole col real,
una societa ridicola che fa la piu grande campagna di indebolimento della storia del calcio...

contenti voi se domani viene esonerato.

ripeto che forse non e una cattiva idea... ci vuole una scossa... purtroppo l'idea buona e una vendita della societa... ma se questo non puo succedere ora allora forse e meglio cambiare allenatore... poi vediamo come le cose cambieranno.

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=49]Heisenberg[/MENTION]

antonini gioca titolare sulla fascia sinistra perche la vera alternativa si chiama MESBAH.
poi sono daccordo sul fatto che una possibilita allo spagnolo la si deve dare assolutamente ma per ora e indisponibile.
fosse per me ci metterei emanuelson... ma dopo a centrocampo siamo ZERO


----------



## Harvey (21 Settembre 2012)

ecco l'articolo integrale della Gazza:

*Allegri-Inzaghi, lite e insultidavanti ai giovani rossoneri

Max, in visita ai ragazzi del vivaio, incrocia Pippo: Galli deve separarli prima
che vengano alle mani. Galliani: «Ho parlato con loro, tutto ridimensionato»*

Mancava solo questa. E non se ne sentiva il bisogno. I nervi tesi che stanno scandendo le ultime settimane rossonere ormai si estendono a qualsiasi latitudine e circostanza. Questa volta, però, i fatti acquistano una rilevanza assoluta visto che si tratta di una lite fra Massimiliano Allegri e Pippo Inzaghi. I due, fra i quali notoriamente non è mai stato amore folle, si sono ritrovati faccia a faccia e non se le sono mandate a dire. Prima le accuse, poi gli insulti, fino all’intervento di un malcapitato Filippo Galli che li ha divisi, evitando probabilmente guai peggiori. 

*Tour* L’episodio risale al pomeriggio dell’altro ieri ed è avvenuto al centro sportivo Vismara, quartier generale delle giovanili rossonere. Allegri, che un paio di volte l’anno è solito recarsi in visita per salutare i tecnici e prendere contatto coi baby milanisti, ha iniziato il tour accompagnato da Galli, responsabile del settore giovanile. Arrivato il momento degli Allievi nazionali di Inzaghi, ecco il fattaccio: i due si sono salutati freddamente, molto freddamente, si sono detti qualcosa di poco simpatico e dalle frasi sibilate a denti stretti si è passati a una lite vera e propria con tanto di insulti.

*Faccia a faccia* Chi ha iniziato? Difficile dirlo. Sull’accaduto circolano diverse versioni. Si parla di un Inzaghi particolarmente scostante al momento del saluto, cosa che avrebbe indispettito Allegri; si parla anche di un botta e risposta che potrebbe essere andato più o meno così. Allegri a Inzaghi: «Non devi parlare troppo in giro di me». Replica fulminea: «Stai zitto che è colpa tua se ho smesso di giocare». Frasi che comunque vanno riportate col condizionale. Peraltro anche le uniche riportabili visto che quelle seguenti sono da bollino rosso.

*Tempistica poco felice* Quando si è reso conto che la situazione stava degenerando, Galli si è portato via Allegri (che poi ha continuato regolarmente la visita), ma la scena è andata in onda all’interno del campo di gioco. Quindi davanti a diversi testimoni. Fortunatamente sembra che i giocatori, in campo per l’allenamento ma defilati rispetto al terzetto, non abbiano percepito quanto stava avvenendo. Quando ieri è iniziata a circolare la notizia, la domanda che si facevano tutti i tifosi è stata: era proprio il caso, visti i pessimi rapporti e visto il delicato momento in casa Milan, che Allegri andasse a far visita al Vismara, e quindi anche a Inzaghi? Una visita concordata da qualche giorno con Galli, d’accordo, ma poco azzeccata nelle tempistiche.

*Niente spintoni* Lungo la giornata sull’accaduto si sono rincorse le voci più disparate. Le prime segnalazioni sono partite da Twitter, dilagando poi a macchia d’olio sul web. Alcune versioni parlavano addirittura di spintoni e mani addosso (e anche di qualche video registrato coi cellulari). Nulla di tutto ciò. Max e Pippo si sono «limitati » ad accuse e insulti. Anche sull’entità delle offese non c’è certezza. Ma questo è l’ultimo dei problemi. Quello principale parla di due tesserati del Milan che hanno avuto una lite pubblica. E sono l’allenatore della prima squadra e il collega degli Allievi nazionali, terza formazione in ordine di età e importanza. E’ evidente che un episodio del genere non giova all’immagine di nessuno dei due. Men che meno ad Allegri, la cui panchina si trova già in una delicatissima posizione. 

*Acqua sul fuoco* In pochi secondi è venuto a galla tutto il rancore tra i due, che covava da tempo e tuttora alimentato anche dalle voci che vorrebbero Inzaghi al posto di Allegri. Il Milan, intanto, ufficialmente smorza i toni: «Ho parlato sia con Allegri sia con Inzaghi ed entrambi mi hanno minimizzato l’accaduto — ha dichiarato Galliani —. Per me, quindi, l’episodio è come se non fosse mai accaduto». E i diretti interessati? Smentiscono, soprattutto per quanto riguarda la parte degli spintoni, che in effetti non c’è stata. Ma resta ugualmente un bruttissimo episodio.


----------



## robs91 (21 Settembre 2012)

Djici ha scritto:


> voglio dire tante cose su allegri e sulla societa.
> 
> tutti a dire che ad allegri piaciono i falegnami... perche secondo voi se ha la scelta di prendere iniesta o traore prende il secondo ?
> incredibile...
> ...



Si ad Allegri piacciono i falegnami,è un dato di fatto.E' lui che vuole giocatori come Van bommel o De Jong davanti alla difesa,altre soluzioni non sono contemplate.
Continuo a ripetere che sul mercato c'erano giocatori che costavano poco o parametri zero con buona tecnica ma come al solito si è preferito prendere gli scarponi a parte Montolivo.


----------



## Ale (21 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma è necessaria sta sconfitta preannunciata???Prima non possiamo mandarlo???



Fosse dipeso da me, lo avrei cacciato a giugno...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Settembre 2012)

Comunque se fosse vero, è da cacciare nell'immediato. Non va sostituito con Pippo, ma va sostituito!


----------



## Harvey (21 Settembre 2012)

"PIANTALA O VENGO A PRENDERTI"
Le frasi della lite Allegri-Inzaghi

All'indomani dello scoppio dell'ultima bomba milanista restano sul campo i cocci di una frattura mai vista nell'era berlusconiana del club. Allegri e Inzaghi che litigano fin quasi ad arrivare alle mani non è solamente il punto più basso del pessimo rapporto che c'è tra i due. E', semmai, la triste fotografia del Milan di oggi. Le parole volate tra i due sono pesanti: "Piantala o vengo a prenderti - avrebbe detto il tecnico -. Non sei un uomo".

Sia chiaro, siamo alle indiscrezioni, perché il giorno dopo è buono soprattutto per un passaparola che, come normale, alimenta l'onda fino a trasformarla in uno tsunami. Però certe parole, riportate dai presenti, hanno tutta l'aria di essere vere. Ma andiamo con ordine e cerchiamo di ricostruire l'accaduto.

Allegri, in visita al centro Vismara - il campo dove si allenano le giovanili del Milan - ha incontrato tra gli altri Pippo Inzaghi, tecnico della formazione Allievi, da cui sarebbe stato salutato a dir nulla in maniera freddina. Infastidito, il livornese avrebbe provocato l'ex centravanti accusandolo di fargli le scarpe e di non avere "nemmeno il coraggio di guardarmi in faccia, non sei un uomo". Come non bastasse Allegri avrebbe rincarato la dose rimproverando a Inzaghi di parlare troppo con i giornalisti: "Piantala, sennò vengo a prenderti".

Questo sarebbe bastato, ovviamente, per innescare una rissa verbale non arrivata alle mani solo grazie all'intervento di Filippo Galli, presente al fianco di Allegri in qualità di responsabile del settore giovanile rossonero. Inzaghi, da par suo, avrebbe accusato l'ex allenatore di avergli rovinato la carriera ("Ho smesso di giocare per colpa tua") prima di andarsene per evitare il peggio. La fuga di Pippo non è però piaciuta ad Allegri che gli avrebbe gridato "se hai gli attributi ti fermi, se sei un uomo ti fermi" prima di rivolgersi ai giocatori di Inzaghi con un eloquente "questo è l'allenatore che dovrebbe insegnarvi calcio e lealtà sportiva". Questi i fatti.

La questione, ovviamente, non ha lasciato indifferente il Milan. Berlusconi, secondo indiscrezioni, sarebbe a dir nulla furioso per l'accaduto. Mentre a Galliani è toccato il ruolo del pompiere: "Ho sentito sia Allegri che Inzaghi ed entrambi hanno minimizzato: per me non è successo nulla. E' stato solo un battibecco e non ci sarà alcuna conseguenza per nessuno dei due".

_SportMediaset_


----------



## S T B (21 Settembre 2012)

allegri ha ampiamente dimostrato di non essere capace di dare un gioco alla squadra. Probabilmente anche stroppa al pescara con ibra e thiago vinceva il campionato. Non ho mai visto un bel milan neanche nell'anno dello scudetto...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Djici ha scritto:


> voglio dire tante cose su allegri e sulla societa.
> 
> tutti a dire che ad allegri piaciono i falegnami... perche secondo voi se ha la scelta di prendere iniesta o traore prende il secondo ?
> incredibile...
> ...


Mi auguro che nessuno abbia abboccato ad Allegri capro espiatorio e mi auguro che tutti siano consci delle responsabilità della società nella nostra dipartita generale, tuttavia mi pare evidente che con Allegri non si può andare avanti, serve un sostituto e non perché trasformi i nostri brocchi in top player ma almeno dia una scossa, perché la squadra sembra spenta appresso al suo mister.


----------



## Heisenberg (21 Settembre 2012)

Djici ha scritto:


> voglio dire tante cose su allegri e sulla societa.
> 
> tutti a dire che ad allegri piaciono i falegnami... perche secondo voi se ha la scelta di prendere iniesta o traore prende il secondo ?
> incredibile...
> ...



Ma non ha senso. Al posto di antonini metto un primavera qualsiasi. Tanto peggio non può fare. Sbaglia tutto, tutto. Ti rovina le azioni, le rallenta. Farlo giocare titolare è sinonimo di non capire un *****. Cosi come non cambiare modulo. Inoltre, emanuelson a sinistra e centrocampo con de jong montolivo nocerino non è cosi male come dici tu. Eppure schiera antonini. Non ha diritto di replica.


----------



## Dottorm (21 Settembre 2012)

Comunque, se sono vere le frasi riportate... Allegri è da esonero istantaneo.

Non esiste neanche lontanamente dire certe cose a una leggenda. Per certi versi è peggio di Rossi vs. Ljalic.


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2012)

ma sono daccordo sul fatto che questa volta si doveva vedere la mano del tecnico... e non solo le giocate di ibra e per ora non si vede assolutamente nulla... nemmeno una solidita difensiva che e la cosa piu facile da impostare (anche dovendo sacrificare un po la fase offensiva)... non si vedono giocatori con grinta e tutto questo e colpa sua.

e lui che deve dare la scossa.
ma se abbiamo la rosa piu scarsa da 25 anni a queste parti la colpa non e sua.

comunque ripeto che per me e sempre stato un sopravalutato (anzi, lo dico da quando l'ho visto al milan, prima al cagliari mi piaceva molto).
anch'io posso allenare una squadra con nesta-thiago dietro e ibra davanti. magari non vinco lo scudetto che ha vinto lui ma ci vado vicino... e non ho l'ingaggio da top tecnico che ha lui...

ma io vedo tifosi e utenti con tanta rabbia in corpo e ora sembra che e tutto colpa di allegri.
lui ha colpe.
ma tante e tante in meno dei due che decidono tutto.
ora preferirei una bella contestazione verso la dirigenza piutosto che verso l'allenatore... (sia chiaro che se fossi io a decidere manderei a casa pure lui).

voglio un tecnico con idee tattiche interessanti, che sappia fare giocare una squadra di calcio ma sopratutto voglio vedere 11 LEONI IN CAMPO.

ma voglio anche un presidente che faccia il bene della squadra...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Settembre 2012)

Allegri-Inzaghi in via Turati: alle 13.30 intervista a Milan Channel


Dopo il litigio di mercoledì al Vismara di Milano tra Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi, la società rossonera ha deciso di chiarire una volte per tutte l'accaduto: l'allenatore della Prima Squadra e quello degli Allievi Nazionali sono stat infatti convocati nella sede rossonera e verranno intervistati insieme da Milan Channel alle 13.30. Segui il live di Milannews.it per non perdere nemmeno una dichiarazione di Allegri e Inzaghi.


----------



## Cm Punk (21 Settembre 2012)

Sarà un incontro di boxe in diretta?? 
Fester guadagnerà con le scommesse


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (21 Settembre 2012)

Io sto con allegri a sto giro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Io sto con allegri a sto giro.


----------



## Isao (21 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2012)

ma spero sia un modo per spronare l'ambiente sta storia della lite!


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2012)

A cosa servono questi teatrini?


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2012)

beh è una trovata geniale della società milan in questo caso secondo me, serve per evitare ulteriori polemiche e per cercare di non rovinare ulteriormente l'immagine del club


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Settembre 2012)

Allegri: "Spero di rimanere molto al Milan ma non sarò eterno. Pippo sta facendo un ottimo lavoro con gli Allievi e ha tutte le qualità diventare un giorno l'allenatore del Milan. Qui c'è una grande collaborazione tra Prima Squadra e settore giovanile e anche per me è utile vedere questo mondo che non conosco"

Inzaghi: "C'è poco da dire, è durato un minuto e i ragazzi infatti non si sono accorti di nulla. Ci dispiace molto per le cose che sono uscite sui media. Siamo qui per dire che non è successo assolutamente niente"

Allegri: "Non è successo nulla, con Pippo non ho nessun problema. C'è stato uno scambio di opinioni di un minuto, non c'è stata nessuna offesa"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Certo non facevano una conferenza per dire "Si, abbiamo litigato di brutto e per poco non ci menavamo"


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Settembre 2012)

Milan: Allegri-Inzaghi in diretta​
*Allegri*: In questo momento ci preoccupiamo più di quanto dovremmo. E' vero che abbiamo fatto tre punti in campionato e non siamo riusciti a vincere in Champions, ma la squadra è nuova e credo che vi siano cose positive in quanto fatto vedere dalla squadra. Tutti danno totale disponibilità e dobbiamo solo lavorare per migliorare. Domenica a Udine sarà difficile, perché loro hanno fatto bene anche in Europa League, ma sarà difficile come sono difficili tutte le partite. Udinese stanca? No, non dobbiamo sottovalutare l'Udinese perché nessuna squadra al mondo può permettersi di farlo. Quel che hanno fatto in campo i ragazzi in campo fin qui non è bastato, ma credo anche che la situazione sia meno nera di quanto non sia dipinta.


*Inzaghi*: L'ho detto lunedì in un articolo su un giornale. Certe critiche possono anche essere motivate dal fatto che il Milan ha sempre fatto benissimo e abituato tutti a grandi risultati. Ci può essere un momento difficile, ma credo che con l'aiuto di San Siro la squadra possa tornare a essere protagonista.


*Allegri*: Io spero di rimanere al Milan a lungo, non sarò allenatore del Milan in eterno e credo che Filippo abbia tutte le caratteristiche per fare un'ottima carriera da allenatore. E' partito da un'ottima base, che è quella degli Allievi nazionali, e potrà fare un ottimo lavoro. Potremo avere uno scambio di idee importante e dovremo avere soprattutto una linea unica.

*Inzaghi*: Ha detto bene Allegri, è durato un minuto, i ragazzi non si sono accorti di nulla perché non è successo niente. Siamo il Milan, tutti noi vogliamo il bene del Milan, per cui ci mancherebbe che fosse successa una cosa simile. In questo momento bisognerebbe dare una mano al Milan invece di scrivere cose che non sono successe.

*Allegri*: Non è assolutamente successo niente, con Pippo non c'è alcun problema e anzi c'è collaborazione tra prima squadra e giovanili. C'è stato uno scambio di un minuto di opinioni senza offese o parole pesanti.

Una conferenza congiunta sotto la regia di Milan Channel e anticipata dalle parole del direttore del canale Mauro Suma con il solo intento di chiudere un caso a dir nulla scomodo. Max Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi si sono stretti la mano scambiandosi sorrisi grandi così nella sala dei trofei di via Turati - luogo scelto non a caso. Come ha detto Suma: prima il club, poi le individualità - prima di spiegare: "E' stato solo un confronto senza insulti".

Insomma, Allegri e Inzaghi sono amici come prima (quindi non sono amici, dato che non lo erano) e continueranno a sopportarsi per il bene del Milan. Perché questa, deve avergli giustamente fatto presente la società, è l'unica cosa che conta. Tornando indietro, era logico aspettarsi la ricostruzione dei fatti dei due protagonisti. Eccola: "Non è assolutamente successo niente, con Pippo non c'è alcun problema e anzi c'è collaborazione tra prima squadra e giovanili. C'è stato uno scambio di un minuto di opinioni senza offese o parole pesanti", ha spiegato Allegri.

"Ha detto bene Allegri - gli ha fatto eco SuperPippo -, tutto è durato un minuto, i ragazzi non si sono accorti di nulla perché non è successo niente. Siamo il Milan, tutti noi vogliamo il bene del Milan, per cui ci mancherebbe che fosse successa una cosa simile. In questo momento bisognerebbe dare una mano alla squadra invece di scrivere cose che non sono successe".

Il che, tradotto, significa che la colpa è, of course, dei giornalisti. La lite? Ma quando mai... Poi, raccontati i fatti, Allegri e Inzaghi sono stati interrogati sulle intenzioni future: "Io spero di rimanere al Milan a lungo - ha detto Allegri -, ma non sarò allenatore del Milan in eterno e credo che Filippo abbia tutte le caratteristiche per fare un'ottima carriera da allenatore. E' partito da un'ottima base, che è quella degli Allievi nazionali, e potrà fare un ottimo lavoro. Potremo avere uno scambio di idee importante e dovremo avere soprattutto una linea unica". 

Insomma, il futuro è tutto di SuperPippo che, per il presente, di altro non si preoccupa che di fare il tifoso della prima squadra: "L'ho detto lunedì in un articolo su un giornale. Certe critiche possono anche essere motivate dal fatto che il Milan ha sempre fatto benissimo e abituato tutti a grandi risultati. Ci può essere un momento difficile, ma credo che con l'aiuto di San Siro la squadra possa tornare a essere protagonista".

Resta il tempo, prima della stretta di mano di rito, per un pensierino alla gara di domenica a Udine: "In questo momento ci preoccupiamo più di quanto dovremmo - ha spiegato Allegri -.E' vero che abbiamo fatto tre punti in campionato e non siamo riusciti a vincere in Champions, ma la squadra è nuova e credo che vi siano cose positive in quanto fatto vedere dalla squadra. Tutti danno totale disponibilità e dobbiamo solo lavorare per migliorare. Domenica a Udine sarà difficile, perché loro hanno fatto bene anche in Europa League, ma sarà difficile come sono difficili tutte le partite. Udinese stanca? No, non dobbiamo sottovalutare l'Udinese perché nessuna squadra al mondo può permettersi di farlo. Quel che hanno fatto in campo i ragazzi in campo fin qui non è bastato, ma credo anche che la situazione sia meno nera di quanto non sia dipinta".




fonte:http://www.sportmediaset.mediaset.i.../89792/milan-allegri-inzaghi-in-diretta.shtml


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2012)

Ecco il tempestivo intervento di Fester,che probabilmente avrà detto ad entrambi qualcosa come "fate la conferenza e fatevi vedere sorridenti ed affiatati,altrimenti siete fuori".


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2012)

ormai le cavolate sui giornali sono uscite, che sia successo sul serio o no qualcosa tra i due ha poca importanza, ma almeno far chiarire i due serve per distendere un attimino i nervi


----------



## smallball (21 Settembre 2012)

uno squallido tentativo di salvare la faccia...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2012)

Ed io che mi aspettavo Allegri che in diretta ammettesse: Si sono una bestia!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2012)

Il mulino Bianco...


----------



## gabuz (21 Settembre 2012)

Niente rissa in diretta quindi?


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2012)

ma nessuno dei presenti al campo di allenamento ha fatto un filmatino?


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2012)

Ma chi ci crede? Rotfl


----------



## Frikez (21 Settembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il mulino Bianco...


----------



## Kundera (21 Settembre 2012)

Com'è quella del buco e della toppa?


----------



## runner (21 Settembre 2012)

mi è venuta in mente subito una canzone.....

"Dammi solo un minuto 
un soffio di fiato 
un attimo ancora 
stare insieme è finito 
abbiamo capito 
ma dirselo è dura 
è stato un bel tempo il mio tempo 
con te"


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

Mi chiedo, e vi chiedo: perche se due persone hanno un diverbio, deve per forza essere colpa di solo uno dei due? I diverbi ci stanno, Inzaghi non è uno che sta zitto (pretendeva di giocare a 38 anni.... ) io credo che se si vuole fare un ragionamento lo si debba fare senza guardare il nome, percui a Inzaghi tutt e dovuto e ad allegri no


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2012)

Inzaghi non pretendeva di giocare.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=31]Francy[/MENTION]: Inzaghi non ha mai chiesto di essere titolare, anzi. Lo ha mandato in tribuna 30 partite su 38.
> 
> Poi ripeto, non per difendere all'infinito Pippo, se è vero quel che è successo, acciuga ha sbagliato in tutto e per tutto.


Ma l avete vista Milan Novara? Dopo 15 minuti Inzaghi era sulle gambe... Dai


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi non pretendeva di giocare.



Eh no, pretendeva di sedere a capotavola nella cena di natale...


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2012)

Eh già, infatti ha ribadito in ogni intervista di voler giocare a tutti i costi. Ha sempre chiesto rispetto.

Lo ha tenuto fuori dalla lista Champions, lol.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ma non ha senso. Al posto di antonini metto un primavera qualsiasi. Tanto peggio non può fare. Sbaglia tutto, tutto. Ti rovina le azioni, le rallenta. Farlo giocare titolare è sinonimo di non capire un *****. Cosi come non cambiare modulo. Inoltre, emanuelson a sinistra e centrocampo con de jong montolivo nocerino non è cosi male come dici tu. Eppure schiera antonini. Non ha diritto di replica.


Antonini è del vivaio, uno di quelli che vorresti te


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Eh già, infatti ha ribadito in ogni intervista di voler giocare a tutti i costi. Ha sempre chiesto rispetto.
> 
> Lo ha tenuto fuori dalla lista Champions, lol.



Gira tutto attorno a quello... Capisco che a nessuno faccia piacere fare la panchina, ma Inzaghi era palesemente scoppiato, e chi ha visto Juventus Milan di coppa Italia o Milan Novara di campionat se ne e reso conto... Dopo 15 minuti non ce la faceva piu.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


>



ma cos'è sta buffonata ? ma dai...sempre più in basso...


----------



## Snake (21 Settembre 2012)

Verso il baratro e oltre, stiamo toccando livelli di pateticità clamorosi, pure sta pagliacciata ci mancava


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

Una buffonata.


----------



## Tesla (21 Settembre 2012)

Suma vomitevole, con questa intervista pilotata ha toccato vette di servilismo inesplorate...laddove nessun uomo è mai giunto prima...


----------



## Nivre (21 Settembre 2012)

Che fine di me*da che stiamo facendo, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## bubuevani (21 Settembre 2012)

Allegri rosica come un matto perché percepisce il fiato sul collo di una figura magnifica e ingombrante come quella di Pippo. Andiamo a vedere le differenze tra i due:

Allegri è un mediocre ex giocatore ed altrettanto mediocre tecnico, oramai in parabola discendente.
Pippo,al contrario, è stato un grandissimo calciatore con un radioso futuro da allenatore davanti a se, data la mentalità da vincente ed il carisma innato che lo contraddistingue.

E' palese che il livornese patisca un complesso d'inferiorità nei confronti di una leggenda divenuta uomo come Inzaghi, e che ciò l'abbia portato a perdere la testa e a fare quella sceneggiata. Quello che penso è che Allegri, in questi anni, si sia scelto malissimo i suoi nemici, non essendo, in molte occasioni, in grado di sopportarne la grandezza e il peso nello spogliatoio. 

Inoltre, ma questo è un mio personalissimo parere, aggredire verbalmente un mostro sacro come Inzaghi, con gli epiteti poco edificanti riportati dai giornali, equivale al gesto di Balotelli di buttare per terra la casacca dell'Inter nella semifinale col Barca. Un vero e proprio vilipendio alla maglia rossonera.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me Allegri ha costruito una discussione sul nulla, LUI pensava che Pippo volesse, sin da subito sedersi sulla panchina della prima squadra. E secondo me Pippo non aveva questa idea.


----------



## Heisenberg (21 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Antonini è del vivaio, uno di quelli che vorresti te



Antonini ha 29 anni e non ha dimostrato ancora nulla. Non scherziamo. Mille volte meglio un terzino della primavera a caso.


----------



## gabuz (21 Settembre 2012)

bubuevani ha scritto:


> Allegri è un mediocre ex giocatore ed altrettanto mediocre tecnico, oramai in parabola discendente.
> Pippo,al contrario, è stato un grandissimo calciatore con un radioso futuro da allenatore davanti a se, data la mentalità da vincente ed il carisma innato che lo contraddistingue.


Quest'analisi, lasciatelo dire, è decisamente superficiale e faziosa.


----------



## bubuevani (21 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Quest'analisi, lasciatelo dire, è decisamente superficiale e faziosa.



Va bene, accetto la tua replica. Mi dovresti però dire cosa, di ciò che ho scritto, non è suffragato dalla realtà allo stato attuale dei fatti.
Sono pronto a scommettere qualsiasi cosa che il palmares da allenatore di Allegri, tra 10 anni, conterà uno scudetto e una supercoppa italiana. Direi quindi un risultato facilmente eguagliabile e migliorabile da Pippo, soprattutto alla luce della sua notoria fame di risultati e di vittorie.

Se si valutano invece le carriere da calciatori non cominciamo a parlarne neanche.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

Se i grandi calciatori diventassero automaticamente anche grandi allenatori Maradona, pele e van basten darebbero le piste a tutti


----------



## Vinz (21 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Harvey (21 Settembre 2012)

Se bastasse la fame di risultati e di vittorie a diventare un ottimo allenatore ci sarebbero mediani di lega pro con un palmares superiore a quello di Capello.


----------



## gabuz (21 Settembre 2012)

bubuevani ha scritto:


> Va bene, accetto la tua replica. Mi dovresti però dire cosa, di ciò che ho scritto, non è suffragato dalla realtà allo stato attuale dei fatti.
> Sono pronto a scommettere qualsiasi cosa che il palmares da allenatore di Allegri, tra 10 anni, conterà uno scudetto e una supercoppa italiana. Direi quindi un risultato facilmente eguagliabile e migliorabile da Pippo, soprattutto alla luce della sua notoria fame di risultati e di vittorie.
> 
> Se si valutano invece le carriere da calciatori non cominciamo a parlarne neanche.


Se si guardassero le carriere da calciatori non avremmo mai avuto Sacchi e la Champions sarebbe dominata dalle squadre allenate dai Van Basten, Maradona ecc...

Io non so quale sarà il palmares di Allegri tra 10, 15 o 20 anni, di certo però ritengo che sia prematuro definire in "parabola discendente" un allenatore di 45 (45!) anni.
Come sono certo sia altrettanto prematuro dire che Inzaghi ha davanti a sé un "radioso futuro da allenatore", dopo soli 2 (2!) mesi che allena. E lo dice uno che pensa di Pippo diventerà un grandissimo allenatore. 
Di certo però *oggi* non farei mai il cambio tra un allenatore che la sua gavetta l'ha fatta con uno che probabilmente ha anticipato la sua scelta più per mancanza di alternative che per reale voglia.
Se proprio vorranno mandare via Allegri io spero che pensino ad un traghettatore con navigata esperienza e non l'ennesima scommessa col rischio di rovinare ancora di più una stagione che già si preannuncia da incubo.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


>



Ahahahahahaha


----------



## bubuevani (21 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se si guardassero le carriere da calciatori non avremmo mai avuto Sacchi e la Champions sarebbe dominata dalle squadre allenate dai Van Basten, Maradona ecc...
> 
> Io non so quale sarà il palmares di Allegri tra 10, 15 o 20 anni, di certo però ritengo che sia prematuro definire in "parabola discendente" un allenatore di 45 (45!) anni.
> Come sono certo sia altrettanto prematuro dire che Inzaghi ha davanti a sé un "radioso futuro da allenatore", dopo soli 2 (2!) mesi che allena. E lo dice uno che pensa di Pippo diventerà un grandissimo allenatore.
> ...



Attenzione io non ho scritto che avvicenderei oggi Allegri con Inzaghi, anzi, anch'io sarei per un traghettatore come il Tasso. Pippo va fatto crescere e maturare con tutta calma, ma sono certo che diventerà un grandissimo. Infatti i timori di Allegri, che lo hanno portato a perdere la testa, sono ingiustificati alla luce del fatto che neanche Pippo adesso punta alla panchina della prima squadra. Secondo me Allegri, in questo momento si sente un perseguitato e fa del vittimismo.

Parlo di parabola discendente in relazione ad Allegri perché voglio proprio vedere quale grande squadra gli offrirà una panchina in futuro dopo le sciatterie degli ultimi tempi. Inoltre mettici che, non essendo dotato del pedigree di grande allenatore, uno come lui, se fallisce in una grande, viene subito bollato come non idoneo ad allenare un top club.

Per me non vincerà più nulla fuori da qui. Anche Zaccheroni fece il suo unico acuto a 46 anni, poi abbiamo visto che fine ha fatto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Settembre 2012)

cmq era scontato che facessero "pace" l'hanno solo fatto per il bene del milan e basta


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2012)

Io che non sia successo niente e a questa presunta pace non ci credo nemmeno un pò.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

ALTRE NOTIZIE Laudisa: "Allegri-Inzaghi, armistizio che non avrà effetti immediati"

21.09.2012 18.30 di Pietro Mazzara

Dal suo profilo Twitter, il giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport, Carlo Laudisa, commenta così la pace siglata oggi tra Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi dopo la lite di due giorni fa: “L’armistizio tra Allegri e Inzaghi non avrà effetti immediati. Ma ora tutti giocano a carte scoperte”.

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Settembre 2012)

Inzaghi il solito scorretto, starà facendo delle pressioni su Galliani per il posto.

Max uomo vero, mi spiace che il Milan perderà l'unica persona giusta e con gli attributi.

Perchè ne sono sicuro, succederà molto presto.


----------



## Harvey (21 Settembre 2012)




----------



## yelle (21 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Inzaghi il solito scorretto, starà facendo delle pressioni su Galliani per il posto.


il solito scorretto? ò_o


----------



## Milangirl (21 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


>


e chi ci crede?


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


>


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Settembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


>


ahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Maverick (22 Settembre 2012)

Uno scambio di opinioni....  Bel teatro.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> e chi ci crede?



Guardate che faccia da troll Allegri. Sta recitando il copione!


----------



## Vinz (22 Settembre 2012)

Fantastico Allegri che ride


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Settembre 2012)

ho visto il video e devo dire che ,tralasciando il fatto che è palese che i due si odino a morte,superpippo ha proprio le psysique du role per fare l'allenatore del milan


----------



## E81 (22 Settembre 2012)

ma mettono Pippo al posto di Allegri, secondo voi? Intendo nella prox stagione?


----------



## smallball (22 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> cmq era scontato che facessero "pace" l'hanno solo fatto per il bene del milan e basta


a mio avviso e lo ribadisco vedendo le immagini,solo x salvare la faccia,e' comunque un tonfo molto pesante x lo stiloe milan,anni fa queste cose non sarebbero mai uscite dallo spogliatoio


----------



## robs91 (22 Settembre 2012)

La Gazza da una nuova versione:

GASPORT – Al centro sportivo Vismara le ricostruzioni sull’incontro-battibecco tra Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi sono, come avviene in casi del genere, molteplici. Diverse versioni collimano, sfumature anche importanti vengono ingigantite da una fonte ed edulcorate da altre. Ma come è andata davvero? Secondo quello che risulta, le cose si potrebbero essere svolte sostanzialmente in questo modo. Filippo Galli annuncia a Inzaghi l’arrivo di Allegri. Inzaghi risponde: «Stiamo lavorando, Allegri non deve disturbare». Avrebbe anche aggiunto: «Digli che non deve attraversare il campo, i ragazzi si stanno allenando, deve passare di fianco». Nel frattempo Allegri arriva e si dirige verso lo staff dei collaboratori di Inzaghi. Inizia il diverbio tra i due.
Allegri: «Mi vuoi prendere il posto?».
Inzaghi: «Certo, ti prendo il posto e faccio anche meglio», dice sogghignando.
Battuta o meno, gli animi si surriscaldano, con Galli imbarazzato che cerca di ricomporre la situazione. Le fonti riferiscono che sarebbe volato anche uno scambio dialettico più pesante.
Inzaghi: «Noi ci stavamo allenando, cerca di fare l’allenatore serio e non il dilettante».
Allegri: «Non rompermi i ********».
Inzaghi: «Non romperli tu i ********, ti ho detto che qui ci stiamo allenando, vattene», avrebbe chiuso la contesa Inzaghi. Fino alla pace in tv di ieri.


----------



## Harvey (22 Settembre 2012)

Ormai qua ognuno dice la sua, le cose che si sono detti in realtà mi sa che non le sapremo mai...


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè ora è una gara a chi la spara più grossa.

Addirittura i virgolettati dettagliati han messo, lol.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2012)

Beh i giornali inventano tanto, ma certo più o meno sarà andata cosi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Ops, già postato il video. Comunque fintissimi!


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2012)

Ma che faccia ha fatto allegri mentre parlava Inzaghi? Ahahahaha.


----------



## Re Ricardo (22 Settembre 2012)

Pace sì, ma che tensione negli sguardi
Fonte: Gazzetta dello Sport

Inzaghi-Allegri atto secondo. Seppur ufficialmente ieri sia stata siglata la pace tra i due, tramite un intervista congiunta trasmessa da Milan Channel direttamente dalla sale delle coppe di Via Turati, molti dubbi restano. Perplessità che si fanno maggiori osservando i gesti e le espressioni (che non mentono mai) dei due protagonisti. Massimiliano Allegri appariva diverso dal solito: aveva un'espressione che era a metà strada tra un sorriso forzato e il tentativo di trasmettere serenità. Invece Filippo Inzaghi era una maschera di tensione: lineamenti del viso tesi e occhi fissi in avanti. I due si sono scambiati sguardi solo alla fine dell'intervista, quando c'è stata la prevedibile stretta di mano.

Milannews


----------



## The P (22 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Fantastico Allegri che ride



ma.... io lo trovo davvero pessimo.

Hanno fatto una porcata lui e Pippo è stanno facendo una figuraccia davanti alle telecamere, cosa c'è da ridere? E' proprio un beota questo qui...


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Ma che faccia ha fatto allegri mentre parlava Inzaghi? Ahahahaha.



E' un misto tra:  e


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (22 Settembre 2012)

Pellegatti ha appena snocciolato, come fosse la cosa più naturale del mondo, che la pace che ci hanno propinato è stata fatta sotto minaccia di dover rassegnare le dimissioni da parte di Allegri ed Inzaghi.
Scandalosi, ormai siamo un qualcosa di indescrivibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2012)

Retroscena: Galliani impone il dietrofront ad Allegri e Inzaghi pena le dimissioni​
Importante retroscena rivelato dal Corriere della Sera in merito al dietrofront fatto da Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi nella giornata di ieri. Secondo il quotidiano, Adriano Galliani ha imposto ai due di sotterrare l’ascia di guerra e di andare davanti alle telecamere di Milan Channel a stemperare maggiormente i toni. Se i due si fossero rifiutati, l’AD avrebbe chiesto le dimissioni immediate di entrambi. La brutta figura fatta dal Milan, attraverso i media ma anche personale dei due allenatori, ha indotto la società a intervenire in maniera importante per far rientrare una situazione divenuta incandescente.

fonte:http://www.milannews.it/?action=read&idnotizia=91716

- - - Aggiornato - - -



smallball ha scritto:


> a mio avviso e lo ribadisco vedendo le immagini,solo x salvare la faccia,e' comunque un tonfo molto pesante x lo stiloe milan,anni fa queste cose non sarebbero mai uscite dallo spogliatoio



sono d'accordo, poi tanto si sa da quando allegri e venuto al milan che inzaghi non lo puo vedere


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> Retroscena: Galliani impone il dietrofront ad Allegri e Inzaghi pena le dimissioni​
> Importante retroscena rivelato dal Corriere della Sera in merito al dietrofront fatto da Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi nella giornata di ieri. Secondo il quotidiano, Adriano Galliani ha imposto ai due di sotterrare l’ascia di guerra e di andare davanti alle telecamere di Milan Channel a stemperare maggiormente i toni. Se i due si fossero rifiutati, l’AD avrebbe chiesto le dimissioni immediate di entrambi. La brutta figura fatta dal Milan, attraverso i media ma anche personale dei due allenatori, ha indotto la società a intervenire in maniera importante per far rientrare una situazione divenuta incandescente.
> 
> fonte:http://www.milannews.it/?action=read&idnotizia=91716





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ecco il tempestivo intervento di Fester,che probabilmente avrà detto ad entrambi qualcosa come "fate la conferenza e fatevi vedere sorridenti ed affiatati,altrimenti siete fuori".




Era ovvio


----------



## AndrasWave (22 Settembre 2012)

Punto più basso della storia del Milan dentro e fuori dal campo.
Siamo ormai merce per i giornali scandalistici e nulla più.

Che schifo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> La Gazza da una nuova versione:
> 
> GASPORT – Al centro sportivo Vismara le ricostruzioni sull’incontro-battibecco tra Massimiliano Allegri e Filippo Inzaghi sono, come avviene in casi del genere, molteplici. Diverse versioni collimano, sfumature anche importanti vengono ingigantite da una fonte ed edulcorate da altre. Ma come è andata davvero? Secondo quello che risulta, le cose si potrebbero essere svolte sostanzialmente in questo modo. Filippo Galli annuncia a Inzaghi l’arrivo di Allegri. Inzaghi risponde: «Stiamo lavorando, Allegri non deve disturbare». Avrebbe anche aggiunto: «Digli che non deve attraversare il campo, i ragazzi si stanno allenando, deve passare di fianco». Nel frattempo Allegri arriva e si dirige verso lo staff dei collaboratori di Inzaghi. Inizia il diverbio tra i due.
> Allegri: «Mi vuoi prendere il posto?».
> ...



???? serve un testimone, un ragazzo che si stava allenando per capire come sono andate le cose


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2012)

Falsissimi i loro visi e le loro parole e poi si vedeva chiaramente dai gesti che stessero fingendo, potessero si piglierebbero a *****tti fino a domani mattina.


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia tifiamo tutti udine domani...perfino doraso farebbe giocare meglio questo milan


----------



## Milangirl (22 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Guardate che faccia da troll Allegri. Sta recitando il copione!


si si, e lo recita proprio bene


----------



## Prinz (22 Settembre 2012)

non ho più parole. siamo diventati peggio dell'Inter degli anni d'oro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> si si, e lo recita proprio bene



ho rivisto adesso il video...morto dalle risate


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (23 Settembre 2012)

Una volta era l'Inter la barzelletta d'Italia ora lo siamo diventati noi...


----------



## Gas (3 Giugno 2014)

Rispolvero questa discussione perché non mi quadra una cosa.
Galliani aveva ed ha tuttora un'ottimo rapporto con Allegri (qualche giorno fa sono andati a vedere insieme una partita di basket), Allegri ed Inzaghi a quanto pare non si possono vedere, è possibile che in questo contesto Galliani spingesse Inzaghi nonostante il suo amante segreto lo odia ?


----------

